# Is this an aerocycle frame?



## Salt Flat Cycles (Sep 20, 2018)

I posted over in the general discussion asking for help identifying this bike, but as I was looking through pictures I found a pic of an aerocycle during restoration and it looked really similar.  This bike has the tab to stop the fork from hitting the tank and I can't see any holes for a headbadge.  I picked it up today having no idea really what it was. It's pretty rough but seems fairly solid.  It's obviously missing a lot of parts and has some wrong ones, but I thought it was a cool bike.  
Any info would be appreciated!Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm no expert but that doesn't look like a Schwinn frame to me just looking at the top bar. The fork is definitely not Schwinn.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Sep 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'm no expert but that doesn't look like a Schwinn frame to me just looking at the top bar. The fork is definitely not Schwinn.



Yes, the fork has definitely been replaced.  If you can find an aerocycle without the tank it does look really similar to this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like it to me.


----------



## tryder (Sep 21, 2018)

MMeyers said:


> I posted over in the general discussion asking for help identifying this bike, but as I was looking through pictures I found a pic of an aerocycle during restoration and it looked really similar.  This bike has the tab to stop the fork from hitting the tank and I can't see any holes for a headbadge.  I picked it up today having no idea really what it was. It's pretty rough but seems fairly solid.  It's obviously missing a lot of parts and has some wrong ones, but I thought it was a cool bike.
> Any info would be appreciated!Any info would be appreciated!
> View attachment 871903
> View attachment 871904
> ...




Looks like a '36 Schwinn frame to me.  My vote is yes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2018)

I would agree as well. I'd be curious to see the serial number though? V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 21, 2018)

MMeyers said:


> I posted over in the general discussion asking for help identifying this bike, but as I was looking through pictures I found a pic of an aerocycle during restoration and it looked really similar.  This bike has the tab to stop the fork from hitting the tank and I can't see any holes for a headbadge.  I picked it up today having no idea really what it was. It's pretty rough but seems fairly solid.  It's obviously missing a lot of parts and has some wrong ones, but I thought it was a cool bike.
> Any info would be appreciated!Any info would be appreciated!
> View attachment 871903




Right-click on the images you have posted.
This window will pop up:




Click on “Inspect Element”.
This window will open up.




The photos jpg files (red asterick) has them listed as “camel”.
I hope this can be of some help.


----------



## REC (Sep 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I would agree as well. I'd be curious to see the serial number though? V/r Shawn




The serial number is in a post in a different section - H2334 - looks like '35


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2018)

REC said:


> The serial number is in a post in a different section - H2334 - looks like '35



Thanks!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Sep 21, 2018)

REC said:


> The serial number is in a post in a different section - H2334 - looks like '35



Thanks for that, I thought I posted that picture over here too.  In person it looks like the serial could possibly be H2884.  I don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2018)

That's without a doubt an Aerocycle frame.
Since the serial number has a letter prefix, it's definitely a 35/36
I am of the thought, that no Aerocycles were actually manufactured in 1936, and that they were just being sold out during that year.
So my best guess, is that your frame was made in 1935.
The date code on the crank arm may help, but since the bike looks to be heavily Rat Rodded, I wouldn't put too much stock on the date code, unless it says, 34 or 35.
Then at least you will know, that the crack and chain wheel/sprocket are original to the frame.
That's about all there is of the once mighty Aerocycle, but very cool that it still exists.
Congrats, on the neat find.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Sep 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> That's without a doubt an Aerocycle frame.
> Since the serial number has a letter prefix, it's definitely a 35/36
> I am of the thought, that no Aerocycles were actually manufactured in 1936, and that they were just being sold out during that year.
> So my best guess, is that your frame was made in 1935.
> ...



Thanks for all the information!  I will get the crank off and see what it says.  Currently the pedal is welded on, but that's not a problem.  It is kind of sad that most of it is gone, but I find it to still be a very interesting bike.  My current plans are to see if there is any original paint under the spray paint (looks to be mostly gone).  I'll straighten the chain stay, and fix the crappy weld job.  After that I'll make it a rider, finding original parts doesn't seem likely, lol.


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2018)

*KOOL**, *a reverse Camelback frame!


----------



## REC (Sep 21, 2018)

bricycle said:


> *KOOL**, *a reverse Camelback frame!




That would then make this a "Camelfront" frame, right?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2018)

yes, or hump front Whale.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 21, 2018)

The frame looks very similar to the Aero.

Chestnut Hollow used to sell the tank (fiber-glass)... not sure if they still have them.
In 1991, I recall an original Aero (tank only) going for $2000 in fair condition.
Not sure what the going rate is today for one if you can find one.







I owned an Aero.
Unless you were a kid or small in stature, the cross-braced handlebars 
were too close to the legs while turning... making the ride a bit uncomfortable
for my 6’3’’ frame. 



(iPhone copy taken of one of the few photographs of my Aero)

Raising the seat post as much as possible helped some.


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 22, 2018)

Seat post clamp looks different?


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Oct 8, 2018)

I got this bike broken down.  I had to cut the pedal off.  I don't know that the cranks can be saved.  Pedals have been welded on both sides.  The crank was stamped '36.  








There is a small amount of original maroon paint.  Most of it is gone, and the spray paint is not coming off easily. You can still see a bit of the diamond on the seat tube and that's the largest part of original paint that I have found.




The seat tube and top bar have been brazed and the chain stays have been smashed a bit.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 8, 2018)

The dated cranks are tough to.get      a hold of
Even my 37 crank has got half the threads gone on sprocket side.I would get a high speed cut off wheel and remove the beads of weld.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Oct 8, 2018)

buickmike said:


> The dated cranks are tough to.get      a hold of
> Even my 37 crank has got half the threads gone on sprocket side.I would get a high speed cut off wheel and remove the beads of weld.



I have a set of stamped 37 cranks that I will probably use for now.  These ones still have part of the pedal welded in and both of the holes are pretty seriously ovaled with no threads left.  I'll clean them out and see if I can get them tapped, but they might just get hung on the wall.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Oct 8, 2018)

buickmike said:


> The dated cranks are tough to.get      a hold of
> Even my 37 crank has got half the threads gone on sprocket side.I would get a high speed cut off wheel and remove the beads of weld.



I have a set of stamped 37 cranks that I will probably use for now.  These ones still have part of the pedal welded in and both of the holes are pretty seriously ovaled with no threads left.  I'll clean them out and see if I can get them tapped, but they might just get hung on the wall.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 30, 2018)

if it looks like or smells like an aeorcycle it probably is-or at least the frame is/was. maybe a left over frame sold as a 'special' with no equipment-just fenders. nice score-conversation starter-if it could only talk!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 26, 2020)

Not mine..Henderson badged.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice find and i would cast my vote as an original!  Very interesting questions above discussed.  Congrats!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Oct 26, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Not mine..Henderson badged.
> 
> View attachment 1291567



If you look at the hump on the Henderson it’s in a different location when compared to an aerocycle frame. Cool bike!


----------

